# nelsons nano 2



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

tank-AE opti white-12x10x8 inches
filter-resun cy20...200lph
light-aquadistri 11w
substrate-colombo flora-base
hardscape-TGM blue stone
plants-HC
04/05/10









04/15/10









04/25/10








all comments welcome .


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That grew very fast! Good job, I also like your rocks, very mountaineous.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

love the hardscape. where did you get the rocks?


----------



## ryanlogic (Dec 21, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

wow that grew in really fast. those rocks are awesome


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

thanks every one .i cranked up the co2 in this one to get the HC going.i've never managed to grow it before :icon_frow.no live stock yet so wasn't a problem.
the rocks are from a shop in the uk called "the green machine" .

05/06/10








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i really like your scape! do you plan on adding any shrimp/fish?


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

kcirtappatrick said:


> i really like your scape! do you plan on adding any shrimp/fish?


thanks.
i was going to put in some Boraras Brigittae.but have decided to go with some cherry shrimp today.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i think shrimp would look great in there! they can be like men climbing a mountain. :icon_bigg


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Great looking tank, amazing!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That last pic really reminded me of a mountain, the one all the way in the back looks farther away, I really like the mountain look of this tank.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ditto with everyone else, you've got great hardscape skills!


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

cheers every one.
its all going down hill now :icon_lol:


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

ok,decided to rescape this.a bit picture heavy :icon_wink.















water is still cloudy and just added the co2.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

going to fill the gaps with Micranthemum Umbrosum,when i get it.
also going to have some fissidens "bushes".


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow I love it. It'd be great to see as it comes along.


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the manzanita pieces. It really looks like a mountain creek bed with the trees on shore.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

cheers .


----------

